# Bionic roms



## tazman1919 (Jan 18, 2012)

Hey guys. Im new to the forum and im currently running eclipse 2.1. It is very nice and runs very smooth. I was just wondering if there were any other roms out there? 
Thanks 
Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## disabled account (Nov 6, 2011)

Looking in the developer forums would be the obvious place to start

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## tazman1919 (Jan 18, 2012)

Yeah I've been looking but what I meant was are there any others besides those or any others that are in progress?

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## bigmook (Jun 6, 2011)

Liberty and eclipse .. and liberty iaost likely dead in this phone. Everyone went all gnex on us


----------



## tazman1919 (Jan 18, 2012)

I know. It seems like there are no upcoming roms.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## tazman1919 (Jan 18, 2012)

Im disappointed because the bionic is a great phone and has the potential for so many good roms.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## TruSteelfan (Jun 9, 2011)

No one wants to develop for the bionic with a locked bootloader. Limits what they can do to much. Hopefully motorola will unlock them like HTC has.


----------



## bigmook (Jun 6, 2011)

The Droid x had a locked bootloader and it is still getting roms ... IMHO it was how fast they released new phones after it.


----------

